# I'm really starting to wonder if it is cancer. Awaiting biopsy results.



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease just 5 weeks ago, although I'm almost certain (as are my docs) that I've had it for years, if not decades. I had a thyroid ultrasound the day after I was diagnosed, and while it's just under 1cm (0.8), the endocrinologist did a FNA on the solid nodule the U/S revealed on this past Tuesday. The endo didn't like that it's singular and solid, and my maternal family history of cancer, particularly female cancer (one aunt and my great grandmother had breast cancer, another aunt uterine).

While I haven't had time to give it a second thought, now I am beginning to wonder if it just may be one of the thyroid cancers.

What makes me wonder?

* Well, it is a singular, solid/hypoechoic nodule, which I understand is more likely to be cancer (not definitely, I know, just more likely). My endo, showing it to me on ultrasound before beginning the FNA, said, "There's just something about this that just doesn't look right," explaining why the FNA was necessary.

* Despite almost certainly having Hashimoto's for 20+ years, my symptoms started to worsen a year ago. It started with swings of severe fatigue and insomnia. The symptoms became even more severe and more frequent in the last 4mos--I nearly fainted at work, the heart palpitations became near daily, the body aches took over, the fatigue made staying awake impossible at times. The progression is unnerving to me. Even now, 5 weeks into the synthroid with my levels more normalized, the body aches have continued to progress to where they have started waking me up at night. Everything is throbbing. The heart palpitations are now daily, and are a bit more uncomfortable. My energy levels have improved as the fatigue has waned, at least.

* My appetite has noticeably faded. This started just before starting the synthroid, so it isn't the medication. I just...stopped feeling hungry. Maybe 1-2x/week I get hunger pangs, but most of the time, I eat because I know I should by the clock, not because my body has told me so. I have had random moments of nausea where I have actually retched--reminds me of when I was pregnant (which I am decidedly NOT now, heh). I keep track of what I eat in the My Fitness Pal app and was under nearly 1000 calories at dinnertime because I'd forgotten to eat snacks and part of my lunch.

My bloodwork numbers aren't too significant, though, so there's that. My most recent TPOab was 409, and the only other positive antibody was the thyroglobulin at 15.6 (normal is 0.0-0.9, but I know people can be in the hundreds).

I should get my biopsy results by next Friday. Am I just being paranoid? Or are these symptoms and signs reason to make me paranoid?


----------



## Tamellen (Jul 5, 2013)

You aren't paranoid. I have a similar history. Hashi for 10 years! Symptoms and two benign FNAs with multinodular goiter. I finally had a total thyroidectomy and it was benign. Just wait for the results and do what you think is best. The surgery wasn't bad. Keep a positive outlook!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lauruffian said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease just 5 weeks ago, although I'm almost certain (as are my docs) that I've had it for years, if not decades. I had a thyroid ultrasound the day after I was diagnosed, and while it's just under 1cm (0.8), the endocrinologist did a FNA on it on this past Tuesday. The endo didn't like that it's singular and solid, and my maternal family history of cancer, particularly female cancer (one aunt and my great grandmother had breast cancer, another aunt uterine).
> 
> While I haven't had time to give it a second thought, now I am beginning to wonder if it just may be one of the thyroid cancers.
> 
> ...


Exercising due caution and being informed (you are) is not paranoid. You have every reason to be concerned. Not knowing truly is worse than knowing.

When you know, you can take action. So..................hurry up Friday!

And I am truly sorry you are feeling so unwell. Your body is talking to you and it very well may be that your thyroid will have to come out.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I nth the idea that you're not paranoid. I've had Hashi's for 10 years now and in the last two years I've gone through very similar symptoms as yours. I have several small hyperechoic nodules, none of which are large enough to biopsy, and now the left side of my thyroid has swollen up and is causing swallowing issues. I've also had periods of fatigue, insomia, lack of appetite, etc.

I've reached my limit and am now in the process of meeting with a surgeon to have the whole thing removed. You might not be at that point yet, but it is something to consider. We shouldn't have to fight to feel good and just get through the day. Hang in there!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, not paranoid.

That said, many people do not have third cancer symptoms. Often times, the symptoms are Hashi's or another autoimmune condition...cancer is just thrown into the mix.

My honest feeling? Hope for cancer. Then you can have the gland removed and start with a clean slate. Sure, the monitoring is a pain, but, if you ask me, I'm so glad to have my life back and am not beholden to the never ending battle of trying to stabilize on medication only to go through change after change after change.


----------



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

Lab report is in: it's benign. So...yay! Uh, right? Except as joplin said...now I continue to dance the dance while feeling crappy. I do kinda wish they'd just take this thing out, but mine is not nearly as bad as others. I had a headache last night that completely disabled me. I do not look forward to more of those. :/


----------

